# Food Safety News - 07/17/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 17, 2021)

*Campylobacter, Salmonella at record highs in Australia*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 17, 2021 12:03 am
Record levels of Campylobacter and Salmonella have been recorded in Australia, according to the annual surveillance report of notifiable diseases for 2016. The data comes from a study published in the most recent edition of the Communicable Diseases Intelligence journal that also found E. coli, Listeria and Cryptosporidium infections had risen. The role of disease... Continue Reading


*Almost 92 tons of pork dumplings recalled because of undeclared allergens*
By News Desk on Jul 16, 2021 06:14 pm
A California company is recalling frozen pork dumplings because they are misbranded in that they include milk and coconut, known allergens, that are not declared on the label as required by federal law. The 183,330 pounds of pork products subject to the recall were produced by Green Dining Table Inc. between March 22 and July... Continue Reading


*BrightFarms recalls packaged salad greens as FDA points to firm as likely source of Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Jul 16, 2021 01:01 pm
BrightFarms is recalling packaged salads because of potential Salmonella contamination. Some of the products have been  linked by tests to a two-state outbreak. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has confirmed it is investigating a multi-state Salmonella Typhimurium outbreak and is advising the public to not eat a certain kind of packaged salad... Continue Reading


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2021)

I dont have a milk or coconut allergy. Think they would send the recalled dumplings to me?

Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks Dave!
Al


----------



## bill1 (Jul 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Dave!
> Al


Indeed!  I don't always get a chance to stay current on these postings , but consider it one of the great features of this site.  Thanks Dave for both doing it and doing it regularly!!!!!!!!


----------

